# Bokeelia 12/19



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Bokeelia (12:00 - 17:00)


Slow...but nice and warm!

Approx.;
12 sheepies (9" to 13")...5 keepers
1 black drum 
1 toadfish 

Crabs best bet, but shrimp doing just fine.

Watch for over-aggressive pelican's.. may need someone to defend you while you unhook!!

Tight-lines,

Jighead


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Jighead,

Opps missed this post the first time around, but did get your email ... again anything happening at the Sanibel Causeway ? As Bokeelia Pier still sounds like a hit or miss proposition  

Have at it and I'll let you know if I get out up my VA way,

`bucket


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome Jighead


Keep those tight lines and good times going.

Have a happy holiday.

Kozlow


----------

